# Piranha Behaviours



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

So My ruby red spilo seems to like behind my filter tube towards the top of the tank around 2 inches from the surface...... is this weird behavior....He comes out when I feed him and ive only had him for 4 days now but just seems weird to me??? Also sometimes when he swims its almost as if he swims at an angle slightly tilted.... anyone else's piranha do that?? List some weird behavior that your piranha do....


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

chaddfc said:


> List some weird behavior that your piranha do....


You first









What you describe is normal behavior... give him te time to get used to his new environment


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

i got lucky with all of my p's, they all adapted very well to their tanks, 1 thing i did notice, and im sure alot others did too, is that the younger and smaller they are the more nervous and scared they are, so just give him time, you definitely picked out a great fish, i wish i can get one but idont have anymore room, besides if i get another tank, my wife would probably devorce me.lol


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

hopefully he grows out of that... hiding up behind the filter intake is pretty common, but that has been a behavior that was shared by the most skittish fish that i have owned, most of them never grew out of it


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

chaddfc said:


> So My ruby red spilo seems to like behind my filter tube towards the top of the tank around 2 inches from the surface...... is this weird behavior....He comes out when I feed him and ive only had him for 4 days now but just seems weird to me??? *Also sometimes when he swims its almost as if he swims at an angle slightly tilte*d.... anyone else's piranha do that?? List some weird behavior that your piranha do....


My rhom does that too, but only when I first walk into the room.
I've spyed on him threw a semi-opened door swimming OK, and as soon as he see me walk into the room he tilts to the side. 
Almost as if he see's me better when he's tilted.


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

TheCableGuy said:


> So My ruby red spilo seems to like behind my filter tube towards the top of the tank around 2 inches from the surface...... is this weird behavior....He comes out when I feed him and ive only had him for 4 days now but just seems weird to me??? *Also sometimes when he swims its almost as if he swims at an angle slightly tilte*d.... anyone else's piranha do that?? List some weird behavior that your piranha do....


My rhom does that too, but only when I first walk into the room.
I've spyed on him threw a semi-opened door swimming OK, and as soon as he see me walk into the room he tilts to the side. 
Almost as if he see's me better when he's tilted.
[/quote]
they all have their own personalities thats what makes them so sweet.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

my rhom swims sideways at times too...usally when he is spooked


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

rhoms and spilos usually will sit and swim sideways, they are protecting their under bellies
perfectly normal for that....as far as hiding, this is too, give him time


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

My sanch is hiding behind my filter right now, I just upgraded the tank though...AS says that they are very aggressive so it will most likely come out of its shell


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

my sanchezi hid behind the intake when i had no hiding spots in my tank. i eventually added driftwood, and now he's probably hiding in the plants 70% of the time, and the other times he's out chilling.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

do you have any cover in the tank? if not that could be one reason. not every fish labeled super aggressive will be. they all have their own personalities. thats why i watched all the baby spilos for about ten minutes to find the most active one. he may or may not grow out of that. i had a sanchezi that i swear had paranoid schizophrenia. that thing never got used to anyone, i hope you have better luck with yours. just give it time and add some cover to the tank if its not already there.


----------

